# Western UniMount Parts - Mounts, Frame, Lights



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i picked up these parts along with a pump. the pump is all i wanted, so i'm selling the rest.

the mount is for a 1980-1991 ford bronco, F150, F250, F350, or superduty. it's in solid shape with some surface rust. the passenger side "ear" on the thrust frame is tweaked a bit - see the pictures. a good set of torches capable of heating it up would get it back into shape. here's a link to western's website with the parts diagram and part numbers.

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/13598_020197.pdf

other than some miscellaneous hardware, it is missing part numbers 8 and 9 which are two angle brackets that attach between the truck frame and the plow thrust frame. these shouldn't be to difficult to make, or have made up, or you could always buy a set. otherwise everything else is there. $300

the lift frame is in good shape. i believe it works with all unimounts, but definitely with all pro plows. it is western parts number 61362. $100

the plow lights are original douglas dynamic units in excellent shape - the nicest used original lights i've ever seen. they even still have the factory rubber thread caps on them. these lights were used on late conventional blades, all unimounts, and early ultramounts. fisher also used these exact same lights for many years. they still have the wiring attached making it easy to splice them into your existing wiring. they were originally on a 9 pin plug setup if that makes a difference. all 4 light brackets are also included. $150

or take everything for $450.

i don't want to ship, but will if you cover the cost - i gotta imagine shipping would be really high, but it's up to you. local pickup in newtown ct preferred.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

lift frame and light pictures


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Not the best time to list plow parts for sale, but figured I'd bump this up and then let it sit until fall comes around. hoping to sell this stuff before then, so make offers if interested.

best to pm me as i'm not around too much to check threads during the spring/summer.

by the way, the 2 truck side "L" brackets i am missing (part #'s 61726 and 61727 ) are still available brand new from several online vendors and are only about $25 each. see here:

http://www.snowplowsnj.com/Western_61727/p394841_10799281.aspx


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

so it's now officially November. needless to say I still have it all as no one is thinking about plowing in the spring!

figured I'd bump it up as snow is on it's way!


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Controller by chance?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry, no controller - only what is listed above.

unimount parts are getting harder and harder to find!

if interested best way to contact is email as i'm not on here as often as I used to be. [email protected]


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

bump it back up. still have all this stuff. 

it's been a slow winter for sure - a lot more selling than buying going on.... but its still here if you need it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

ford mount sold - it's amazing how you finally get a little bit of snow and things start selling!

lift frame and lights still available.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

You still got the lights?


----------



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

linckeil said:


> Not the best time to list plow parts for sale, but figured I'd bump this up and then let it sit until fall comes around. hoping to sell this stuff before then, so make offers if interested.
> 
> best to pm me as i'm not around too much to check threads during the spring/summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm interested in the lights do you still have them?
Mike


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Top said:


> I'm interested in the lights do you still have them?
> Mike


I doubt anything is still for sale, thread was from 2015/2016.


----------

